# Easy aquarium decor



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

What doo you like to put in your aqauriumms with no $ spent. 
Some of my favs are rocks of different sizes:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hm.Well, I have used rocks and wood collected from outdoors,I have snatched up some plant pots,used ceramic coffee cups,and when I was younger I would place various nic naks or plastic toys.The have always looked pretty nice and can match the decor of your house,though you need to make sure It will do ok in the tank and not hurt the fish.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I have collected some of my own plants, wood, and stones. Slate is safe and I really like the look of rounded granite river stones.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

What kind of plants have you collected yourself to put in the tank? There's a little pond within walking distance of my apartment, and I've been thinking about scouring the shoreline to see if I could snag some. Any photos?



I made my own for the cost of a piece of slate and some silicone  using plastic CD sleeves that you get when you buy blank CDs or DVDs


----------



## rutwyler (Feb 17, 2011)

Before adding anything from the wild to your tank, it is wise to sterilize it first. Either by boiling or baking. You could inadvertently inoculate your tank with something nasty, be it bacterial or parasitic. Any wild collected wood I would bake in the oven, or bleach. Be careful baking stones, if not thoroughly dried first they could pop energetically.
Details on rocks;
Preparing Garden Rocks For Home Aquariums

here are more details for wood;
How to Clean Driftwood for an Aquarium | eHow.com 
As far as plants.... bleach dip first. I'm also not sure how nontropical plants would fare in a tropical environment. But it's certainly worth a shot... Good luck and keep us posted.....


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I did the teracotta pot decor, maybe 10$ total expense. And was fun creating something by hand for the aquarium.








[/url][/IMG]








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

wow! you guys are good! could you give me some tips? PM me please!


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

where can you get slate cheap?I realy like the natural look it has on aquariums with brown gravel or sand. I got a tech deck display case lol covered it with river rocks put it in my 10 gallon and they love it especially my pleco


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

the funny thing is that i have the same keyboard as..
Automatic Hydromatic...
lol


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Dude.. you got a Dell.

Dell here too but not the same keyboard.

One thing I find lacking in the aquarium decor department is horror items or even just simple scary items. I have 2 18 inch tall McFarlane Tourture Souls I'm going to put in a tank eventually. Make my fish tank into a a scary dungeon.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

i scored my slate from an old barn that was being torn down. the roof was a slate roof. very old, very little glue....i dont really mind the nail holes. they add character.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

For the fish that like to hide or sit in a cave you can use a clear piece of plastic pipe/tube cut in half or 1/3 and burry it in your substrateso the tunnel travels along the glass. this way you still get to watch them are they hide. and the substrate over the top gives them shade from the aquarium light.


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> the funny thing is that i have the same keyboard as..
> Automatic Hydromatic...
> lol


not any more 

I use that one at work now; I use a Logitec at home


----------



## Kibblemania1414 (Feb 13, 2011)

can you use hot glue? or will it eventually dissapear and end up all mushy?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Kibblemania1414 said:


> can you use hot glue? or will it eventually dissapear and end up all mushy?


I wouldn't use hotglue, it's very rigid and doesn't grab/stick to things very well. You'd wind up spending more time creating cracks and holes to make the hotglue hold better than is you just used aquarium safe silicone.


----------

